
Dos and Don's in Pull Request Review - taingmeng
Common PR issues are:<p>- The PR is too long. The PR is left open. No one reviews the PR.<p>- The reviewer keeps nitpicking minor mistakes. The author keeps repeating the same mistakes.<p>- The conversation is not responsive. Discussion becomes steamy. Nothing is resolved.<p>To nurture a healthy PR process, both author and reviewer should have a mutual understanding of the following 16 common dos and don’ts in PR review:<p>1. Fast but Not Furious
2. Small
3. Precise
4. Review Before Creating
5. Reply and React
...<p>Read more 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;LomQ2URqp1
======
mtmail
Link un-shortened is [https://medium.com/better-programming/pull-request-
etiquette...](https://medium.com/better-programming/pull-request-etiquettes-
for-reviewer-and-author-f4e80360f92c)

(Feel free to submit the full article directly. Last time it was blocked
because it was a link.medium.com URL I think.)

